# 27" tile cutter question/issue



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Any tricks to getting my snaps straight on length wise cuts on a 24" tile. I'm cutting baseboards and keep getting tails at the ends. Dam cutter wheel is new too. I'm bound and determined to not bring out the wet saw. Also what do you guys use to ground down/smooth the rough cut edges if you desired.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

What tile? what cutter are you using? Some tile will not score and snap well. some needs a light touch some need a heavy score. some need a quick sharp rap to break some need even firm pressure.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Porcelain, 27" QEP Big Clunker


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The tails at the end? Jiust being careful to score at the ends, especially at the start of the score line.

Smoothing rough edges? Either a tile rubbing stone or a pad on a grinder.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Pull or push cutter? 
(I'm not familiar with the QEP big Clunker)
I know with the Ishii push cutter you can do a double score (one score on the tail, one full length), and that makes a clean cut on porcelain.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Different cutters and different tile both sometimes require subtle differences in technique. If it's a tile I'm not used to I take a few minutes at the beginning to perfect what is needed. Also, some tiles cut like crap no matter what you do.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*27&quot; Tile Cutter Question/issue*

What about scoring the ends of tile on back with a grinder,instead of front, go maybe a sixteenth or an eighth deep one inch long.

Snap cutters bother the hell out of me, sometimes it's a crap shoot what you end up with. 

The whole design I think is wrong. I would prefer an electric, and some method of pressing the tile down evenly on both sides of the fulcrum.

I think I'm happier not doing a lot of work than dealing with all the frustrating issues. You want that(any) work, name that tune! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Try kerosene on the tile . just a bit.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Different cutters and different tile both sometimes require subtle differences in technique. If it's a tile I'm not used to I take a few minutes at the beginning to perfect what is needed. Also, some tiles cut like crap no matter what you do.
















Like this? Cut of the day? 



Same piece of tile, two bad cuts. One tile will cut beautifully and the next will be like this. Tried many different techniques and a Rubi TX 700and a Sigma Max with new cutter wheel. The Sigma does a better job than the Rubi, but it is still a crapshoot.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

15 years ago you could do an entire house with a grinder and snap cutter...today's tiles cut poorly , eat up blades and kill equipment , are flatter and have sharp edges. Tile is still an honorable trade, but has not gotten easier .


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

jengebretson said:


> Like this? Cut of the day?
> 
> 
> 
> Same piece of tile, two bad cuts. One tile will cut beautifully and the next will be like this. Tried many different techniques and a Rubi TX 700and a Sigma Max with new cutter wheel. The Sigma does a better job than the Rubi, but it is still a crapshoot.



With a tile that length and obviously you can't cut with a snapper, it's time to get out the wet saw.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Look online at the guys snapcutting 18x36 tile down to 1/2 inch....amazing.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

avenge said:


> With a tile that length and obviously you can't cut with a snapper, it's time to get out the wet saw.















This is a 24"x3/4" rip, not perfect but it is one of the better cuts on this tile. I have a Sigma 9M1 Wet Saw coming, so I am excited to try it out. Just sucks, second floor job, with no room to put a saw and tent.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Tile half then setup on the other half next day? Depends on layout of course.

Or try one of these: 

Score the tile then remove and set score over the edge of another tile. Strike the tile with hand and hope it breaks clean.

Or put score over a thin dowel rod and press on either side of dowel to snap.

Finally, there is a tool sold at Hobby Lobby that is used for breaking glass. It presses on either side of the cut. Sort of looks like a plier. Quickly snap as soon as the score is made.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

I have that glass snapping too, it works about the same as the breaker on my snapper. I will try the dowel and tile trick. My nippers works well for small cutoffs on this tile, but where I run into a problem is when I use my offcuts to continue. The tile/color pattern around vertical wall plane change.



Open area in the bathroom is 4x7. The floor isn't a big deal, just all of the cuts in the shower that I have. I end up bumping in to everything and knocking stuff over against finished walls.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

this might help too:

kerosene on the line to be scored. apply with small paint brush then cut as normal.

I have run the scoring wheel over a cut twice on thicker tile. I know you shouldn't but if it works.....


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

jengebretson said:


> I end up bumping in to everything and knocking stuff over against finished walls.


Diet???


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> Diet???




Haha. I wish that was my problem.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

I have tried multiple scores and that seems to work the best, but still get mediocre results. Kerosene probably isn't an option. I don't think the homeowners and 4 kids would like the smell (remodel off of kids' main bedrooms), but it would keep the bugs away...


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

They're cutting 10 foot long sheets of thin porcelain with snap cutters. Size doesn't matter! Hope that makes someone feel better.


----------

